# "Abide in Christ" and Andrew Murray



## Alan (Apr 30, 2004)

A (non-reformed) Christian friend gave me the above book and said that it was the most important book he had ever read, next to the Bible. Has anyone read the book, and if so, do any of you have any insight into the book and the author? Are there any errors that I should watch out for ? Are there any benefits to be gained from reading it?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Apr 30, 2004)

I read &quot;The Two Covenants&quot; by Murray and was deeply affected by it. I know that most reformed do not have great respect for Murray, and there may be very good reasons for it. I have asked similar questions about Murray but have not been able to get concrete answers about him.

What I HAVE heard, if I'm remembering correctly, is that Murray was somewhat of a &quot;quietist;&quot; someone who believes that they should more or less &quot;just be&quot; and the Holy Spirit will &quot;work in them&quot; and &quot;through them&quot; and their major job is to simply allow the Holy Spirit to do His work. I think this philosophy focuses a lot on &quot;emptying&quot; and &quot;yielding&quot; and is very mystical.

Other than that, I found his &quot;Two Covenants&quot; VERY powerful and Biblical and God-honoring, and I would recommend it to anybody. I don't know how it would hit me now after becoming Reformed, but I can see that THAT book singlehandedly moved me to a degree that I have not subsequently been affected! When I would try to tell others about the book and about what I was learning, I was SO affected by God's mercy and His faithfulness, that I would not be able to talk about it without getting choked up; and that lasted for months! It was a VERY God-glorifying piece and REALLY drove home how faithful our God is. If you should ever have the chance to read it, don't miss it.

I also did a &quot;homegroup&quot; on his book, &quot;Humility&quot; which everyone found very good. He's a deep thinker, a great writer (brilliant and pithy), and from what I can tell, a VERY godly man.

Someone may be able to prove differently to me, and I remain open to any input as I don't really know a whole lot about where he stood theologically so I didn't really read him with as critical an eye as perhaps I should have.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 1, 2004)

I had read it many years ago and it did not &quot;juice me up.&quot; He said over and over again, &quot;abide in Christ.&quot; I guess I needed a bit more than that. Its not a &quot;bad&quot; book as I remember. There are better ones. Teelnick's &quot;The Path of True Godliness&quot; will blow Murray's out of the water. Read that instead.


----------

